# Any good things to do during lockdown



## elacsaplau

Just wondering what ways people have found to use this weird time effectively.
Obviously, stuff like gardening, DIY, etc. are options - anything else?


----------



## Páid

Online Course


----------



## Buddyboy

Going to the (virtual) pub. myself and two friends always met up on Thursday nights for an hour or so. A friend from Spain used to come too, if he was back in Ireland.  A friend who moved Dublin was never there.
We have set up a Zoom conference for Thursday nights,  and the 5 of us have a grand chat, and the drink is cheap.

Actually seeing each other makes a big difference to chats.  It would not be the same with just voice.  I'm very impressed by the Zoom software, it's free and displays the person talking full-screen, with the others in smaller windows.  If you have anyone in your family/group that could benefit from a chat and a friendly face, give it a go. It works on windows, and smartphone.

(The usual, not affiliated, don't play one on TV etc. disclaimer).


----------



## Jazz01

Get fit(ter) - even just to move more.. some of us lead inactive lives, so this is an opportunity to do more exercise, to help keep the body and especially the head, going. 

Part of the kids "school work" that I get sent from the teachers, is for specific 15 min work outs each day. They do such in the school classroom each day. Burns off their excess energy (well some of it!!) - all on line videos. I'm trying to get involved for their 15mins workout, be part of the daily routine while we are all stuck inside.

Maybe read more books, cook / bake something you haven't had time to do in the past? Do something different from your "normal" and even if you fail at it - try it again...

Main thing, it to just take a deep breath and keep the head clear...


----------



## noproblem

Upgraded my bike, into an Orbea now and apart from breaking in a certain part of the anotomy I find it absolutely fantastic. The roads are quieter, very few people about, the weather in general has been very good and thank God I've the health to enjoy it.


----------



## Peanuts20

reading obviously. Not sure if you can join your library online but if you can, there are 2 great free apps, Borrowbox allows you to download free audio books and there is a free magazine one as well whose name escapes me

Lots of online courses available.  A good walk daily for your sanity. 

I'm also ringing up the friends I;ve meant to ring for ages and not got around to


----------



## shweeney

Peanuts20 said:


> reading obviously. Not sure if you can join your library online but if you can, there are 2 great free apps, Borrowbox allows you to download free audio books and there is a free magazine one as well whose name escapes me



Pressreader is the newspaper/magazine app - loads of stuff on it (including all the INM titles and the Examiner, but not the IT) and all free thanks to the Library Service.


----------



## Firefly

We have a virtual coffee break every day at work and it's a good way just to chat with the team. No work stuff.
More reading too - bought a Kindle and it's great. Daily deals on Amazon for 99p
Walks in the evening time too
Re COVID....I'll watch the news headlines for anything important, but really there's just too much noise out there IMO


----------



## misemoi

Garden, batch cook, clear cupboards, do admin left on the long finger (reclaim med expenses from health insurance, revenue), review your utilities, mortgage, credit cards etc. Revise your budget in light of changed circumstances. Catch up on CPD.


----------



## elacsaplau

Thanks for all the suggestions! Much appreciated.

Any good podcast recommendations?
Current Netflix movies/series?
Online courses platforms?


----------



## gipimann

elacsaplau said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! Much appreciated.
> 
> Any good podcast recommendations?
> Current Netflix movies/series?
> Online courses platforms?



Have a look at www.futurelearn.com for various free courses.


----------



## PMU

You could try reading this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_White_Plague.
It's both topical and has a local interest.


----------



## Live Well

elacsaplau said:


> Any good podcast recommendations?
> ..
> Online courses platforms?



On Podcasts, it depends what you like. For general tech I like Pivot - Scott Gallaway and Kara Swisher. For Finance?markets, I like Animal Spirits by Michael Batnick and Ben Carlson. Vergecast is another tech podcasts that covers everything. If you are looking for a App, I find Stitcher on Android very good.

LinkedIn Learning is quite good, it has 10,000 courses on every topic.


----------



## MrEarl

Páid said:


> Online Course



Good call!

Let's not forget, you can do courses on just about anything that you can think of, online.

Get a professional qualification, learn a new language or how to play an instrument....


----------



## Leper

I raided the attic a couple of weeks ago - liberated my Rory Gallagher, Planxty, Cream, Eric Clapton, Otis Redding, Beatles, Rolling Stones and some more CD's. After two days of continuous music, Mrs Lep liberated her Daniel O'Donnel and Womans' Heart Brigade CD's. Thank God for earphones.


----------



## Daddy Ireland

Get someone in the family to download zoom and round up a few families to do the same.  Run a quiz.


----------



## Fella

I've been training hard on bike turbo and treadmill .
Playing board games with the kids .
Did tax return .
Started learning a new language (Russian)
Got guitar out again .
Cleaned my man cave .
Cleaned garden up .
Baked some cakes with kids .
A parent organized a zoom call with kids from school so we did that and then organized it for older kids.
Lots of outdoor biking around the 2k zone with me pulling kid trailer .

I'm fine I'd happily entertain myself I find kids miss there friends and hobbies , we kinda split it up wife will do something with them then I'll go on bike turbo for an hour and vice versa just gives us that bit of alone time to stay sane .


----------



## noproblem

Hopped on the bike this morning with a big 2km logo along with a smiley face on the back of my jersey and did a 2km spin up my road then back again for 4kms  but kept going in the opposite direction for 2 more kms, a bye road on way back (both ways) kept me on the 2km loop and got me up to 9.5 km distance. Then I simply did it again and finished in 47 minutes for 19 kms. Walking it you would think there was minimal wind but it was 30kph but a lovely day.  Very seldom do I travel those roads, traffic was minimal so a person can get great exercise with a bit of ingenuity. Enjoyed it too and i'm an ouldish fella. So people, no excuses


----------



## iamaspinner

noproblem said:


> Then I simply did it again and finished in 47 minutes for 19 kms.


I wish they had specified what they mean with "brief" in "brief individual personal exercise within 2km of your own home": 10 minutes? 47 minutes? 2 hours?


----------



## noproblem

iamaspinner said:


> I wish they had specified what they mean with "brief" in "brief individual personal exercise within 2km of your own home": 10 minutes? 47 minutes? 2 hours?


Indeed, but I did stay within a 2km distance of my house. 10 minutes would hardly do much for anyone and do remember some people have very dear pets that need exercise as well. I personally have no issue with the new rules and imagine an hour or 2 of walking, running, cycling, will be good for everyone's physical health as well as their mental health.


----------



## llgon

Well done noproblem, good to get out and exercise.  This is an excellent website to pick out some routes within the 2km radius. You might find you can go quite a bit further than you did today when the 2km is measured in a direct line rather than by road.

www.2kmfromhome.com


I expect that the issue of what 'brief' means will be clarified soon.

I'm surprised with the rule that if you go out with children from your household you must maintain a 2m physical distance. Sounds dangerous to me if crossing roads/driveways with small children. I can't see the benefit of it as I don't think there are many households where children will be maintaining a physical distance within the house. Maybe this will be changed?


----------



## elacsaplau

iamaspinner said:


> I wish they had specified what they mean with "brief".....



Maybe, it's a Shakespearian reference?

_'Tis brief...…..as woman's love_


----------



## PM9999

Have a beer ( or two..) and then get creative?

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=Dnd5_1585314000


----------



## Thirsty

@llgon I dont believe its 2m from your children; if you live with them it makes no sense anyway.

Its 2m from any other person; letting your child run on ahead as they often do in normal times would be a problem.


----------



## llgon

Yes Thirsty, you're right. I was confused by Leo's speech last night when he said regarding exercise, 'which may include children from your own household so long as you adhere to physical distancing'.  

However the gov.ie website says  'You can bring children but must keep 2 metres away from others for social distancing'

You're right that it would make no sense if it was from each other.


----------



## Leper

iamaspinner said:


> I wish they had specified what they mean with "brief" in "brief individual personal exercise within 2km of your own home": 10 minutes? 47 minutes? 2 hours?



The over-riding message from the government is "Stay at Home" - You want specification of what they mean by "brief" - We are allowed to exercise within 2 kms of our home; use it, cherish it, love it. Let's cut the semantics, and maybe, just maybe we can delay the march of the virus. Use Common Sense repeat Common Sense.

There is little point in having the best sculpted body lying in a coffin.


----------



## Phil_space

Slightly different Covid-19 related issue but maybe some of you can assist. I have a teenage son, is an only child and, though sociable, and a member of a number of sports clubs, has acquaintances rather than close friends he can Facetime/WhatsApp. As such he has had practically no contact with teenage contemporaries in the past few weeks and is very bored. Does anyone know of any social networks/social media groups for only children or any other platform where he could make new friends, in a safe way of course?

Cheers


----------



## Leo

Orenda said:


> Are garden centres open now?



No, they are not amongst the allowed critical services. Some business that can operate online may still be working providing a limited service.


----------



## odyssey06

This is a novel approach... an online whiskey tasting event. The samples will be posted out to you and the event takes place over the Zoom app:
[broken link removed]


----------



## RedOnion

odyssey06 said:


> This is a novel approach... an online whiskey tasting event. The samples will be posted out to you and the event takes place over the Zoom app:


Oooh. Speyside whisky. There is a great risk I'd have done my own tasting the day the post arrives!


----------



## mathepac

Firefly said:


> Re COVID....I'll watch the news headlines for anything important, but really there's just too much noise out there IMO


Agreed.


----------



## Peanuts20

the local skip providers are making a fortune, I've never seen so many in front of houses down my way. have to admit I got one myself for a good clear out. Amazing how much rubbish you accumalate and get used to.


----------



## Purple

Peanuts20 said:


> Amazing how much rubbish you accumalate and get used to.


Don't put the wife of kids in it!


----------



## mtk

Fella said:


> I've been training hard on bike turbo and treadmill .
> Playing board games with the kids .
> Did tax return .
> Started learning a new language (Russian)
> Got guitar out again .
> Cleaned my man cave .
> Cleaned garden up .
> Baked some cakes with kids .
> A parent organized a zoom call with kids from school so we did that and then organized it for older kids.
> Lots of outdoor biking around the 2k zone with me pulling kid trailer .
> 
> I'm fine I'd happily entertain myself I find kids miss there friends and hobbies , we kinda split it up wife will do something with them then I'll go on bike turbo for an hour and vice versa just gives us that bit of alone time to stay sane .


seriously impressive


----------



## michaelm

elacsaplau said:


> Current Netflix movies/series?


Unorthodox is a decent four part mini-series.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Blaise Smith one of Ireland's best portrait painters will be doing a live stream of  painting a portrait today from 11 am to 4 pm. I have watched him paint portraits before but usually one hour drawings and it's interesting to see how they turn out. A 5 hour session will be interesting. 






Hi there, I hope you are well.  

I'll be doing a live Instagram portrait painting session from my home studio for the RHA Gallery between 11 and 4 pm today, Saturday 25th April. To see it just click here:
https://www.instagram.com/rhagallery/ 

and then click on this icon in the top left to see the Livestream :














*Hope to see you there. *



(By the way  - for those of you used to sports on a Saturday - Portrait Painting is even slower than Test Cricket, so adjust your expectations accordingly....it is always competitive however and there is a lot of strategy - There'll be a commentary!!).


----------



## elacsaplau

Brendan,

When I saw that you had posted on this thread, I thought that in response to the original question, the suggestion would be along the lines: "make interesting posts to AAM!"

Thanks for the suggestion - I'm not sure if it's my cuppa - is there a MOTD version?!


----------



## Wahaay

4pm cocktail hour.
Mrs Wahaay and I alternate days of making a different cocktail.
Even after six weeks there's plenty more to try.
Once a week we keep in touch with staff on a Zoom drinking game session.
And with a group of our friends we organise a weekly shop for the elderly and those cocooning and stay for a while to chat and see if they're coping okay -  which amazingly the old 'uns all are.
We've also never had a summer tan in mid-April before thanks to the recent good weather and unexpected free time in the garden.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade

Ulysses
War and Peace
The Bible


----------



## RedOnion

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Ulysses
> War and Peace
> The Bible


The thread is about 'good' things to do. Not self torture!


----------



## elacsaplau

The Duke's suggestions are a little low-brow for me but each to his own, I suppose


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Ulysses
> War and Peace
> The Bible



I thought that all horse racing was banned?


----------



## Wahaay

Wahaay said:


> 4pm cocktail hour.
> Mrs Wahaay and I alternate days of making a different cocktail.
> Even after six weeks there's plenty more to try.


Today's should be interesting.
Breakfast martini.
Three parts gin,one part Cointreau and a spoonful of marmalade.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade

elacsaplau said:


> The Duke's suggestions are a little low-brow for me but each to his own, I suppose


I was recommending The Bible for those who seek some comic relief.  But for really side splitting stuff I recommend Das Kapital by Karl Marx.


----------



## elacsaplau

Ah - unless WolfeTone does a bit of a Marc on it, I'm not sure who amongst us will bite on that one!?


----------



## confused12

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Ulysses
> War and Peace
> The Bible



Already read 2/3 and not keen on the bible!


----------



## odyssey06

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Ulysses
> War and Peace
> The Bible



That reminds me I have an audio version of Ulysses I must try... my initial teenaged attempt at reading Ulysses failed even though I was in a remote location with no TV or internet for 2 weeks.

The recent BBC version of War and Peace will have to suffice


----------



## Wahaay

Wahaay said:


> Today's should be interesting.
> Breakfast martini.
> Three parts gin,one part Cointreau and a spoonful of marmalade.




In all honesty and given the state of my noggin this morning I would not recommend more than two of these.


----------



## rayn

This will be great experience for 20 years time when we’re all driving electric vehicles and the ESB go on strike for a week.


----------



## TarfHead

Is it just me who has no additional free time since the lockdown was announced ?

I am able to work from home, so the morning routine still involves getting washed, dressed and being 'at work' from 8:30.  Not having to get the DART is a blessing, but the dog still starts barking at 6:30 so there's no lie-in.

Once I clock off, there's family dinner, walk the dogs, supermarket shopping, go for the occasional run, laundry and eventually sit down for the 9 o'clock RTE News.

When 'at work', I have RTE on in the background.  Ryan Tubridy & Sean O'Rourke would have you believe that everyone is working out to Joe Wicks, baking sourdough and watching Tiger King.

I'm fortunate to be still able to work, that my family have avoided the virus and that the sun is shining.


----------



## Wahaay

When I get cabin fever really bad I allow myself a small bit of escapism.
A webcam overlooking the tiny harbour of Gaois on the Greek island of Paxos.








						Paxos Webcams - Live
					

Live streaming webcam from Gaios Paxos Greece - Γάϊος Παξοί Ζωντανή μετάδοση -The web camera is located in GENESIS RESTAURANT - Northwest view of Gaios port




					www.paxoswebcams.gr
				



It's deserted now, of course, but a wonderful location where we have spent many happy holidays over the years.
Idling away the hours with a glass of cold beer and a bowl of pistachio nuts.
One of our favourite places which I doubt we'll see again until 2021 at the earliest.


----------



## odyssey06

There will be some sort of Eurovision event on Saturday 16th... even covid-19 can't stop it... not one to be watched without a drink in hand I think.

_During the programme, all 41 songs that had been chosen to take part in the Eurovision Song Contest 2020 will be honoured in a non-competitive format. Participants from the past will also be invited to make an appearance. Together, the artists will perform "Love Shine a Light" from their respective home countries.[5] Clips of Eurovision fans singing along to "What's Another Year" by Johnny Logan, which won the Eurovision Song Contest 1980 in The Hague, will be shown as well _









						Eurovision: Europe Shine a Light - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## odyssey06

So even if you don't like Eurovision, check out this phenomenal performance from the Italian entry, belted out in an empty illuminated amphitheatre ... 
pretty sure this would have been the winner:  








						Diodato - Fai Rumore - Italy  - Performance in Arena di Verona
					

Diodato from Italy performed his song Fai Rumore in the Arena di Verona.Credits:Director: Fabrizio Guttuso AlaimoDirector of photography: Fabio BreraFai Rumo...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## faketales

TarfHead said:


> Is it just me who has no additional free time since the lockdown was announced ?
> 
> I am able to work from home, so the morning routine still involves getting washed, dressed and being 'at work' from 8:30.  Not having to get the DART is a blessing, but the dog still starts barking at 6:30 so there's no lie-in.
> 
> Once I clock off, there's family dinner, walk the dogs, supermarket shopping, go for the occasional run, laundry and eventually sit down for the 9 o'clock RTE News.
> 
> When 'at work', I have RTE on in the background.  Ryan Tubridy & Sean O'Rourke would have you believe that everyone is working out to Joe Wicks, baking sourdough and watching Tiger King.
> 
> I'm fortunate to be still able to work, that my family have avoided the virus and that the sun is shining.



Similar. I'm saving the commute time but work load is busier than ever so I'm kinda working my evening commute time. I'm probably sleeping a bit better with the later start from home. 

I'm eating a little better as there no getting lunch out of trying to fit something in between work and training. 

But ya I'm almost feeling guilty I'm not learning a new language or something. Then I remind myself I'm still working full time. 

While we might all be in it together we are all having very different experience to each other.


----------



## odyssey06

McDonalds drive thrus are open.

If you have bored kids or dont fancy cooking on a weekend evening...


----------



## almostthere

Did anyone visit Arenal in Majorca back in the early years of holiday travel.  This thread on Tripadvisor is looking for information, comments, memories of that time.  There are references to Facebook pages etc.   The thread is running for 9 years now and it might bring back some memories to some people.  Something to while away the dark evenings.....a page at a time.


----------



## Leper

elacsaplau said:


> The Duke's suggestions are a little low-brow for me but each to his own, I suppose



Have a look at The Murder of Mr Moonlight by Catherine Fegan. Excellent insight well told in book form into  the whole story of a rural murder in Co Tipperary.


----------



## odyssey06

L Mulligan Grocers & Whiskey Shop will be running a Zoom based *Burns Night Supper* on Saturday 23rd January.
Click & Collect and Dublin delivery available for €50 - €55.

Yes, haggis is on the 3 course menu with matching drinks... and bagpipes:
[broken link removed]


----------



## odyssey06

Wines of the World will be running a virtual wine tasting for Valentine's weekend. €80 for 6 bottles, delivery nationwide.

[broken link removed]


----------



## RichInSpirit

Even though I'm still working and not too locked down i'm thinking of obtaining a Jew's harp and experimenting with making beautiful music.


----------



## Purple

RichInSpirit said:


> Even though I'm still working and not too locked down i'm thinking of obtaining a Jew's harp and experimenting with making beautiful music.


I think they are called Mouth Harps nowadays. 
  I've taken to carrying a guitar around the house. I haven't learned to play it but if anyone asks me if I've done anything during lockdown I can say yes, I've taken up the Guitar.


----------



## Leo

Purple said:


> I can say yes, I've taken up the Guitar.



They're quickly becoming a must-have Zoom background prop!


----------



## Grizzly

I have just finished painting every door, skirting board, and spindle on my hall stairs and landing. Took my time doing it and now it's finished. That's twice I have done it in 25 years.  I had planned on doing a few other rooms in the house but moving heavy furniture to paint a skirting board.....well I couldn't be bothered They will have to do.

This January I have been out in the garden twice doing a bit of a clean up. Over the next few weeks when the weather temperatures improve I will prepare and compost my raised beds and get them ready for planting in early April.  It's only a small back garden but I get a decent amount of food from it.

I have thinned out all my paperwork in the house....do I really need to keep my Laya Healthcare or NCT notifications etc. in a box gathering dust, just in case I might need them?

I had hoped that I might have an overseas holiday next September but it is looking less likely, it seems to be one step forward and two steps back at the moment. However I am researching an overseas trip to Canada and putting together a plan so that when the time comes I will have the knowledge about plane routes, locations, hotels, things to do.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

Polytunnel cleaned out , built a very rickety seed propagator out of my grandmothers glass cabinet, seeds are now cosy and hopefully will show signs of life in a few weeks.
Moved some of my delicate plants that are over wintering to a sunny spot of 3 hrs of beautiful sunshine, just got them back in Polytunnel.....
Makes me feel alive being in the garden even if a bit cold. Shed has heater next stop and a cup of coffee.


----------



## LTV123

elacsaplau said:


> Just wondering what ways people have found to use this weird time effectively.
> Obviously, stuff like gardening, DIY, etc. are options - anything else?


Start researching your family history


----------



## DeeKie

I have been looking for an online crafts course, if anyone can recommend one? Preferably Irish, to support the economy. Thanks


----------



## odyssey06

Now I've seen it all... Afternoon Tea from the Merrion, available for collection or Dublin delivery!








						Superior Taste Experience - Treat Someone to a "Love Tea" from The Five Star Merrion Hotel Dublin for 2 people from only €70 Available for Collection or Delivery in Dublin
					

Superior Taste Experience - Treat Someone to a "Love Tea" from The Five Star Merrion Hotel Dublin for 2 people from only €70 Available for Collection or Delivery in Dublin




					www.thetaste.ie


----------



## joer

That is a great idea ,,,,,,,,,for those who want it. Well done Merrion  .


----------



## joer

Some people according to a radio show that I wont mention, a good thing to do during lockdown is to go to Gran Canaria. 
I , like a lot more people do not agree with this at all. These people were willing to pay the fine , if caught, and still go. Granted they had a positive Covid test before they travelled.


----------



## Purple

joer said:


> Granted they had *a positive Covid test* before they travelled.



Really?!


----------



## odyssey06

Purple said:


> Really?!



Positive in the emotional sense.


----------



## EasilyAmused

I rarely listen to that show but heard some of it. The elderly lady  made a good point, to be fair. “I’m running out of time”. I don’t know what age she was, but for arguments sake, say she is 75 with a life expectancy of 80. 
Aged 74-75: lockdown/restrictions. 
Aged 76-77: unknown
Aged 79-78: declining health
Age 80: death
She is very much in her autumn years. Is she really doing anything wrong by going to Gran Canaria?
The other lady that called in to berate her said she’s finding it hard too. Lives alone and has been WFH since March, rarely seeing her children who live in different counties. However, she is WFH, which suggests she’d s under 65. She’s got plenty of fuel in the tank to look forward to burning when all this is over. She spoke of the rules and “we’re all in this together”. But that slogan was of the first lockdown, when the plan was simple, “flatten the curve”. There is no plan now. Not only is there no Plan B, there is no Plan A.

That elderly lady in Gran Canaria is spending one of her final years going to the beach, having a cognac in a cafe on the way home, before heading out to a restaurant for the night. Is she wrong to do so?


----------



## SlurrySlump

I certainly enjoy watching the TV shows "A Place in the Sun", "A New Life in the Sun", "Cornwall" and other similar shows. I long to be back visiting the areas that these shows feature.  I won't do it though until such time as I am fully vaccinated. Even then I am unsure if my confidence will be back to normal to venture out again for some time.
How these people have the confidence or stupidity to travel from their homes to the airport, stand in queues, travel in planes, get taxis, converse with holiday let owners and hotel staff is sort of alien to me.


----------



## Leo

EasilyAmused said:


> That elderly lady in Gran Canaria is spending one of her final years going to the beach, having a cognac in a cafe on the way home, before heading out to a restaurant for the night. Is she wrong to do so?



Thankfully our laws don't work that way. You don't get to choose to ignore some and put others at risk in the process just because you perceive you have little time left.


----------



## Leo

Time to get back on track and focus on GOOD THINGS to do.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

Just cleaned out my " side " of the wardrobes, found a pair of jeans 32" waist oh the memories.


----------



## EasilyAmused

My son is a fan of the shoveler duck and my daughter a fan of the tufted duck. I’m a fan of the black swan.

I hadn’t any interest in bird-watching since I was in national school but with the lockdown and the kids I’m enjoying it.


----------



## EmmDee

EasilyAmused said:


> My son is a fan of the shoveler duck and my daughter a fan of the tufted duck. I’m a fan of the black swan.
> 
> I hadn’t any interest in bird-watching since I was in national school but with the lockdown and the kids I’m enjoying it.



Peking duck would be my favourite


----------



## EasilyAmused

Long time since I ate Peking Duck. Having said that, I’m eating more duck now than I every have. The supermarkets are stock it a lot more and the prices are very good.

Not sure if Icould her the kids to eat duck. Not with their fondness for shovelers and tufted duck.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Have a laugh reading this.

Ireland Sightseeing. Your Travel Guide to Ireland - Things to Do, Attractions and Sights (orangesmile.com)


----------



## Purple

SlurrySlump said:


> Have a laugh reading this.
> 
> Ireland Sightseeing. Your Travel Guide to Ireland - Things to Do, Attractions and Sights (orangesmile.com)


That's hilarious. Is it for real?


----------



## SlurrySlump

Purple said:


> That's hilarious. Is it for real?


Yes. The company based in The Netherlands seems to be making good annual profits as well.


----------



## EasilyAmused

If you want a giggle, YouTube has some priceless videos. 
A long time favourite is “chainsaw fails”.
Note, nobody is injured or killed.
Usually trees falling the wrong way onto houses. People thinking they can pull a rope to guide a falling tree in the right direction. Trees falling onto neighbours cars, etc. 

A recent favourite topic though is “roomba vs dog poop”. Basically a security camera’s footage of what happens when a dog does its business indoors, followed by a robot vacuum cleaner entering the room. 
The expression when the householder gets home... priceless.


----------



## Wahaay

Appalled at the rising price of "fancy" light tonic water from Feavertree I noticed that both Aldi and Lidl are doing knock-off versions at about a third of the price.
So tonight we road-tested all three versions plus old standby Slimline Schweppes.
Verdict - bugger all difference.
This also updates another road-test we did last week between Gordon's Gin (€30 )and Aldi and Lidl gin at around €12 each.
Verdict - Aldi gin the clear winner.
So, we have come to the conclusion that Aldi Gin and their tonic or that from Lidl is both the cheapest and tastiest way to get pissed when you're bored during Lockdown.
Which we were and we did tonight.
We have also discovered that Lidl do a very good 3-year-old blended Scotch which is really rather nice.
Not long now before we segue seamlessly into tequila margaritas as sitting outside weather approaches.
Drinking and not getting out of bed until after midday has helped us through this frightful business enormously.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Wahaay said:


> This also updates another road-test we did last week between Gordon's Gin (€30 )and Aldi and Lidl gin at around €12 each


I always pick up a bottle of Larios Gin from the Spanish duty free on the way home. Less than €10 a bottle.  My good wife is a nervous flyer. She likes a gin before getting on the plan. A Gin and Tonic in the Spanish bar at the airport was €6.  So in to the duty free and buy a bottle for €10, take a slug and Bob's your uncle.....

When you add the tonic water I don't think that there is much difference between expensive and cheap gins, unless they have had flavours added.

I don't have the stamina to drink on a daily basis nor would I want to, but each to his own.

Having done most of the jobs in the garden and a few jobs around the house, last year, I am concerned that I will not have enough to do in 2021. This concerns me. At least on a nice day I can potter in the garden, but on a dull day I sometimes find myself wandering about the house looking for stuff to do.  Of course there are those jobs that I should be doing, like tidying out some of the junk presses/drawers, but it would take more than wild horses to get me started on some jobs....


----------



## Leper

While the rest of the country is bracing itself and hoping the 4th Wave of Covid won't come like a tsunami I'm dealing with the 3rd Wave of Moss in our front and back gardens. The "chemicals free" treatments have the effect of trying to get drunk on wine-gums and dare I say it - are feeding the moss. I've scraped the livin' bejazus out of the lawns ending the 2nd Wave on which it regrouped and is spreading faster than those heading to their holiday homes this week. Both our lawns are now a bright shade of orange and it appears there's some grass in our moss lawns.

My neighbour treated his lawns with stuff he bought God-knows-where (containing every chemical known to man and probably tested in the jungles of south east Asia during the Vietnam War). Both his lawns are now black and even he must scarify with the power of a chain gang.

To hell with it, I'm going in to see some 20 part series on Netflix (if Mrs Lep has finished watching the Crown for the 4th time). At this stage, even the dog thinks we've changed his name to Netflix.


----------



## SlurrySlump

I gave up on the moss a few years back. It beat me.  My neighbour has it in his garden, he wasn't bothered removing it so it just spread to our garden. I have actually got to like it. I was even thinking of putting a feature in the middle.  Sand with a couple of rocks and make it look like a Japanese garden.

Enjoying the "Your Honor" TV series at the moment...https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7440726/ .


----------



## joer

I have not seen a lawn that does not have lots of moss for a long time now. It is everywhere even on tarmac. Power-washing  the tarmac is ok but it only lasts for two years before it comes back as strong as ever. The same result with washing powder too.


----------



## EasilyAmused

SlurrySlump said:


> I gave up on the moss a few years back. It beat me.



In most cases moss is the symptom of a problem, not the actual problem. 
Treat the problem first (usually excess moisture due to lack of drainage), then treat the moss.


----------



## odyssey06

I know we're not quite in lockdown, but people may not be keen on booking anything major for Valentine's Day which could be cancelled.

O'Briens are running a Valentine's themed online wine tasting, with Rizzardi of Italy, the tasting is €70.
What happens is you will get 4 bottles delivered (1 prosecco, 1 white, 1 red, 1 dessert wine) ahead of the tasting.
Then you are sent a link for Zoom.
The live tasting is on Thursday 10th February but if that doesn't suit, you can watch replay on Youtube.

_If you're not keen on all of the bottles, you can just buy the particular ones you are interested in and anyone can watch the Youtube replay._

I did the Christmas one (belatedly on New Years Eve) and it was good fun.

They usually sell out fast!









						Valentine's With Rizzardi Wine Tasting Case
					

Join us on Thursday, 10th February at 7pm for our first virtual Wine Tasting of 2022. For the month of romance, we will be heading to the land of love: Italy's Veneto! We are delighted to welcome Count Giuseppe Rizzardi of Guerrieri Rizzardi who will be joining O’Briens Wine Director, Lynne...




					www.obrienswine.ie


----------



## Paul O Mahoney

odyssey06 said:


> I know we're not quite in lockdown, but people may not be keen on booking anything major for Valentine's Day which could be cancelled.
> 
> O'Briens are running a Valentine's themed online wine tasting, with Rizzardi of Italy, the tasting is €70.
> What happens is you will get 4 bottles delivered (1 prosecco, 1 white, 1 red, 1 dessert wine) ahead of the tasting.
> Then you are sent a link for Zoom.
> The live tasting is on Thursday 10th February but if that doesn't suit, you can watch replay on Youtube.
> 
> _If you're not keen on all of the bottles, you can just buy the particular ones you are interested in and anyone can watch the Youtube replay._
> 
> I did the Christmas one (belatedly on New Years Eve) and it was good fun.
> 
> They usually sell out fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine's With Rizzardi Wine Tasting Case
> 
> 
> Join us on Thursday, 10th February at 7pm for our first virtual Wine Tasting of 2022. For the month of romance, we will be heading to the land of love: Italy's Veneto! We are delighted to welcome Count Giuseppe Rizzardi of Guerrieri Rizzardi who will be joining O’Briens Wine Director, Lynne...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.obrienswine.ie


That's creative


----------



## odyssey06

I'm obviously on too many mailing lists... Wines of the World will be doing a blind tasting night of celebrity wines on Friday 12th February, with suggested cheese pairings.

[broken link removed]


----------

